# MALMO | Point Hyllie | 110m | 27 fl | 49m | 17 fl | U/C



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread is dedidcated to the ongoing construction project of the multifunctional (office, commercial and residential) complex in a new sustainable district Hyllie of Malmö city in Sweden. The area reserved for this project is 45 000 sq. m. A new complex will be located 20 meters away from Malmö arena and 7 meters away from Hyllie station. The architect is CF Møller. Developer: Annehem Bygg & Projekt AB.

This is a new form of the formerly proposed Malmö Tower (60 fl) which was cancelled.

More information: Point Hyllie, Hyllie.










Annehem_Point_Hyllie_vy1%201709x2560%20-%20300dpi by Veidekke_SE, on Flickr










Point Hyllie, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Point Hyllie, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

21 augusti 2014 - Hyllie centrum - Hyllie utbyggnadsområde by Hyllie centrum, on Flickr

21 augusti 2014 - Hyllie centrum - Hyllie utbyggnadsområde by Hyllie centrum, on Flickr

21 augusti 2014 - Hyllie centrum - Hyllie utbyggnadsområde by Hyllie centrum, on Flickr


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

wasn't the height of this one increased to 110m?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

visionsbild över södra Hyllie by Hyllie centrum, on Flickr


----------



## petoria (Mar 28, 2012)

CrappyPlatypus said:


> wasn't the height of this one increased to 110m?


yeah according to the site

http://www.annehem.se/Projekt/Point-Hyllie/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

petoria said:


> yeah according to the site
> 
> http://www.annehem.se/Projekt/Point-Hyllie/


Sorry. I will request for a height change in the title. Thank you.


----------



## Valleman (Oct 13, 2010)

delete


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

[326/365] Blue city by Haz_man, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Summer 2014:

Malmö_140706-9532.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Malmö_140706-9552.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hyllie station by Hyllie centrum, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that water tower!


----------



## Vormek (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought the tallest building was going to be 95 m and not 110 m. Which one is it? And is it U/C yet?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Emergence of a new center by Theolde, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet project!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The lower tower:

Quality Hotel View by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Quality Hotel View by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Quality Hotel View by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The lower tower seems to be almost finished:

Flygbild över Hyllie 14 april 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr

Flygbild över Hyllie 14 april 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr

Quality Hotel View by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The smaller tower seems to be topped out:

Hyllie centrum 12 maj 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr

Hyllie centrum 12 maj 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr

Hyllie centrum 12 maj 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Point Hyllie by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## checho93 (Jul 31, 2015)

malmo is amanzing!!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Yooo malmo looks incredible im amazed simple yet modern and clean and green and i like that mcdonalds design wow


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that water tower nearby.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The smaller tower (Quality hotel Hyllie, 65 m., 17 fl.) seems to be topped out:

Hyllie centrum - 2 juli 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr

Hyllie centrum - 2 juli 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Reflection by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

I hopped off the train once when I was studying in Lund. Here are my impressions:

The place feels really strange from street level, kind of empty and desolate. Of course that is partly because it is all new, and still under construction, but it was a strange feeling.

Also, the roads seem excessively wide, especially considering the place is so accesible by really fast public transport. The scale of the whole thing is a bit tiresome, and walking is quite unattractive (especially if it is windy).

From the train, it looks very good and neat (which is good, because many people go through those rails every day). Some of the buildings are interesting, like the water tower and the Emporia building.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One of the highrises and Hyllie district viewed from above:

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Plus, a few nocturnal pictures of Hyllie:

Emporia, Malmö by highshot .se, on Flickr

Emporia, Malmö by highshot .se, on Flickr

Emporia, Malmö by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a beautiful city I'd love to visit and I absolutely love the style of the structures great job


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The lower highrise:

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



Malmberg said:


> 10/12-2018


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

30/12/18



















Posted by Hafnia in the local forum


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

by bamse


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good Sweden!!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

February 2020. Fun fact, I have eaten at both the McDonald's and Subway in this picture!

Hyllie Februari 2020 by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------

